# Little Sharpenig Help, por favor ???



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Need a little advice from the experts.. I been using the Wolverine sharpening system, but having problems with it now. May just the normal wear and tear, but when I try to sharpen with gouge in the jig the tool starts slipping out of the jig. Tried tightening it down to the point where I even had to get wrenches to open it up to remove tool. It's a couple of years old and may just be worn out..probably could replace jig...or may need another white wheel...the 8" wheel is now about 6"..LOL
Been looking at the Tormek,Jool Tool, and WorkSharp.. ET or Slip, I think one of you got the Worksharp..are you happy with it? I called Rockler and talked with Steve (the manager) and he is a real pro with lathe work. He recommended the Tormek system above all the others. Said I would probably be happier staying with Wolverine than trying Worksharp...but he may have 'ulterior' motives ($$$) in his opinions. Only problem I have with tormek is that you gotta buy a lot of different jigs for different tools..and the jigs are what have got my pants in a wad now...
Appreciate a little input from ANYBODY before I cough up some bucks for a new system or just stay with what I got...
How about ya, GB, mr bill, ET, Slip...ANYBODY..LOL???:headknock


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have a WorkSharp and love it. I did not have anything before that so I can only offer an opinion on the WorkSharp. When I was doing my research however the Tormek consistantly came up as the best solution, but I just didn't want to spend that kind of money. Also the Worksharp was very new and there just wern't many owners out there to provide any feedback. If I had a Wolverine system already, I'm pretty sure I would trouble shoot it untill it was back up 100%. It may be your stone, or the tools are finaly getting too short, or a loose nut behind the wheel ? LOL If I was going to scrap it, I would go with a Worksharp. I think these types of sharpeners will be the standard in a few years.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Jim,I had the Tormek set up for years and loved it,very good unit.Its like any good product it takes some learning but the results are worth the effort.

dick


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Exactly what is slipping? Is the bar that holds the gouge slipping farther from the wheel?
later, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

biggreen said:


> Exactly what is slipping? Is the bar that holds the gouge slipping farther from the wheel?
> later, biggreen


Steve..when I slip the tool into the jig and tighten down the nut to hold it while sharpening, the tool starts slipping backward while grinding. Tightened down the nut with pliers..and it held..but had to use wrenches to loosen up the nut enough to slide the tool back out.. Think I'll try 'scratching' or roughing up the upper shaft of the tools where the nug grips it to give it a better grip.. Any other suggestions welcome....


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

The way your describing it I can't tell if yours is the same as mine or not. On mine I have a bent handle that tightens down onto the square tubing to hold it in place. I was thinking you could take the handle w/ the threads out and rough up the bottom of it so I would grip better. I bet after a lot of use it gets rounded and smooth. Does that make sense?
later, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's probably the problem and the solution, BG...but I been out there messin' with it and think I found a much easier solution...just don't use the jig at all..stretch out the 'holder' bar from the grinder to the appropriate length, rest the butt of the tool in the notch of the butt and grind and roll..Seems to work just fine thataway..That's the system that I use with the Spindlemaster anyways and it's always worked just fine. Course if I had NEW tools and hadn't already ground off prolly 3 or 4 inches of steel it would pose a problem.. Think I may stick with the wolverine and just buy shorter handled tools. LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the design of the jig but would it help to glue some sandpaper on the bar which the tool rests on? Or possibly a piece of that 'non slip' rubber matting -- don't know the technical name for it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

biggreen said:


> The way your describing it I can't tell if yours is the same as mine or not. On mine I have a bent handle that tightens down onto the square tubing to hold it in place. I was thinking you could take the handle w/ the threads out and rough up the bottom of it so I would grip better. I bet after a lot of use it gets rounded and smooth. Does that make sense?
> later, biggreen


Thanks, Steve..It just dawned on me what you are talking about and I'll bet that is the problem..Gonna get after it tonight with a rat-tail and see if I can't rough it up some..

Gracias...jd


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks, Steve..It just dawned on me what you are talking about and I'll bet that is the problem..Gonna get after it tonight with a rat-tail and see if I can't rough it up some..
> 
> Gracias...jd


I have had my wolverine a year or two before you bought yours I believe, but mine is made different. I just verified. The handle that tightens the sliding square tubing is not threaded and tightens up again the sliding square tubing. The handle attaches to a round cylinder that isn't quite round, it is offset and when you turn the handle, it puts pressure on a V shaped insert that presses against the sliding tubing. You may have tightened too hard or to many times and wore down the round offset or the v shaped insert to allow it to slide. May can check with the Wolverine people to see if you can get a replacement?

On another note, the Tormek is a fine piece of equipment, but I just couldn't justify a grand to get the complete kit which is what I would have wanted. I recenty got a DVD showing how it works and is a fine system. However, I got the JoolTool and absolutely love it. For me is is simpler to use and takes off less metal and is something like the WorkSharp which is very simular and heard it works well, but can't compare one from another but the JoolTool is more expensive and the replacement paper is also expensive but not sure about the WorkSharp. JoolTool was first and again, I wouldn't trade it for nothing, but for some, it may be not as easy because you have to look closely through the spinning wheel to see your angle. It is easy, but need good lighting and decent eyes to see to avoid incorrect angles while sharpening. Once you start using it however, I wanted to sharpen everything I own and still do. Just last week, I sharpened all my tools, garden tools, scissors from house and anything else that needed sharpening. Of course, the Tormek would be the same if I had one, but just too expensive. Probably best option is to see if you can fix what you have first and then look at the others. WorkSharp is less expensive than JoolTool, then JoolTool then Tormek.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Side note on the sharpening. I have some of those small diamond sharpeners. I touch up the tools with them between grinding and they work great. I tried that a while back while doing acrylics and it worked so good I've been doing it ever since. All it sharpens is the very edge that does the cutting. I can use these 3 or 4 times before I have to go back to the grinder. The one's I use are cheap. I think it's the "fine" I use most of the time.
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5910
later, biggreen


----------

